# Kayak Waders



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Would a pair of the 3 mm neoprene chest waders from Cabelas work good for cool/cold weather kayak fishing or are breathables a must?


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Breathables not a must, just a personal preference. I use the Cabelas 3mm Neoprene.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Grady-Black said:


> Breathables not a must, just a personal preference. I use the Cabelas 3mm Neoprene.


yeah thats quite the site ;/ LOL


----------



## Migs (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm really curious about this too, don't want to put away the kayak just yet.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

here a new vid about winter gear
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWSBgtVw3hg&feature=share&list=UUGFa4gCGZSN-CPQmDb1MR1Q


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

I use Red Head 5mm neoprene chest waders and hate them. Too stiff, too uncomfortable for me, fine for standing on the beach just not for me in a kayak.

I yak fish until the lakes freeze over here, which hasn't happened the past two winters. Ice at the ramps doesn't count.

I'm probably going to get some duck cloth waders instead. I've used them for hunting since I was a kid and really prefer them. Treated canvas breaths but keeps me dry and keeps the wind off me.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

As you see posted some use them and prefer them. For me a must it.Just to stiff when it gets cold depends what you like.


----------



## Norland (Apr 25, 2013)

@Kayak Kevin...your gear looks nice and comfortable but must be expensive, any other gear that you can recommend? This is my first year to go out there for stripers. Thanks


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I use the bps redhead breathable stocking foots with wading boots. They are comfortable and have plenty of room for layering. As a pair " with boots", run about $120. They dont get stiff and ive been very happy with them


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

I use traditional rubber chest waders that I got from Craigslist for $20. Work just fine for me.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

yea kokatat is the top of the line stuff. but you can kinda get the idea about how to dress.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I have neo waders and a drysuit( dive model). This year I going to try the drysuit for a bit. Neo's have always worked well, especially when it gets bone chilling cold. I think the drysuit may work well for yakking, just unsure as of yet.


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

Can anyone offer opinion about waders with foot control steering? I'd really like to buy some waist waders but don't know if the boots would foul up the foot control pedals. I don't want sock type because if I get a pair of waders I'll for sure use them to wade with and the aera I mainy fish is thick mud that would swallow boots on every step.
Thanks













i


----------

